# Dual Batteries on Cherokee



## xrdirthead (Mar 25, 2006)

I found this site and they had a cool setup if you wanted to run a pair of optimas on your Cherokee.









http://www.quadratec.com/products/17004_700.htm
http://www.quadratec.com/products/17004_701.htm

Optima Battery:








http://www.quadratec.com/products/17003_02.htm

Link to cable upgrade:
http://www.angelfire.com/my/fan/Power_Cables.html
http://www.geocities.com/JeepI6Power/price.html

Mean Green Alternator

http://www.quadratec.com/products/55112_500.htm


----------



## xrdirthead (Mar 25, 2006)

http://www.quadratec.com/products/17004_101.htm

Found cables on that site too...


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Like to get that setups for our YJ's. Always having battery run down problems.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

They do make a duel battery tray for the YJ.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Just to lazy to think about it other than when the lights are dimming at 3 am.


----------

